# What is this Epipedobates?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A local herp shop has these, and I can't seem to find any info on them. The common name is supposedly "Two lined arrow frog"http://lllreptile.com/load-image/StoreInventoryImage/image/756


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

trivittatus?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes...



Darks!de said:


> trivittatus?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are there names for the different Trivittatus morphs? I've seen green, red, and this gold.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That would be called an Orange Triv (it's pretty close to orange, right?).

I've seen/heard Red/Green/Orange.

s



Dane said:


> Are there names for the different Trivittatus morphs? I've seen green, red, and this gold.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Yep trivittaus

http://www.fantasticfrogs.com/suriname.html

Mike


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

They are a really cool frog, my male (red morph) is super bold. If you have the room for a larger enclosure, I'd recommend them. If you do get them keep them in quarentine for a while and have fecals done. A lot of the animals I have seen are WC. I'm always on the lookout for some of the "real" green morph from Peru. 
Ed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Ed- how many frogs do you have, and in what size enclosure?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Dane, I have a red striped pair in a 40 gallon. There is a stream running on the upper level that ends in a small waterfall. This drains into a small pond that is as wide as the enclosure. Here is a picture of the enclosure, if you look closely you can see the male under some magnolia leaves in the upper right corner of the picture:










He is really bold and calls a lot. They also have other vocalizations too. At some point I'd like to get them into an even bigger enclosure. Here is a link to our website that describes the setup. 
http://www.martin-spot.com/frogs/frogs_ ... tatus.html
We have had them for about 5 months now. I had brighter lights but the female hid all the time. Now she is out a lot, but not nearly as bold as the male. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a new game instead of finding waldo you have to find the dart frog.


----------

